# Mature already? Tibial spurs



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

15 months ago I bought a 3cm GBB (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)sling. It never refused a meal and moulted regularly - at first moulting quickly and then slower with age. It would usually refuse food only the week before a moult and the week directly after it. I'd say that it has moulted about 5-6 times since I had it.

Its most recent moult has taken slightly longer (3 weeks off food) and now has emerged larger and with what look like 'hooks' between the second and third segments of the front legs. I've heard people talking about these hooks in mature males, but am really surprised to see these on my T already. I've googled tibial spurs and the images are exactly the same as what I'm seeing. Basically, my question is: Is it mature already at this age and how long does this guy have left to live in proportion to his life already? 
I'm gutted a) that he is a he! b) that it has reached maturity so quickly.

I'm sure I'm letting myself in for a barrage of negative comments about over feeding. It was fed one appropriate sized prey item per week and kept at a temperature of 24 degrees, although it has always attached its webbing to the glass wall closest to the heat mat which would be hotter than the 24.

Does he only have one moult left in him?:devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GBBs do grow quite fast as they are greedy little beggars. If your guy has hooks then he is mature and won't moult again. He might live another year or so, I am not sure on the lifespan of GBBs once mature.

You could try advertising him for a breeding loan if you wanted, I would say however that they are hard to get sacs from and the females quite frequently attack and eat the males on pairing. So you might prefer just to keep him as a pet for the rest of his life.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

I had the same shock with mine. Couldn't believe he matured so quickly. Not sure about lifespan after they mature because I traded mine on to a breeder.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lu Lizard said:


> Does he only have one moult left in him?:devil:


Ofcourse not...









....he doesn't have any left :whistling2:


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Awwh man!
So he doesn't even get one more moult? That's it. Finished.

That sucks.
Since posting, I've read that males tend to live not much longer than 2 years. I've had him 15 months and he was probably a month or two old when I got him so I'm thinking another 5 months.

'Mr Skinny Legs' will spend his last months as a pet, indeed. I've seen on here many a MM GBB munched by a greedy gal so he won't be posted anywhere. I feel a bit selfish in not letting him do his thing, but I think it's for the best.

I don't know why, but I always thought he was a male from the start (never had it sexed), hence the name 'Mr Skinny Legs.'


----------



## Moshikoyo (Mar 14, 2012)

You could still get two years out of him yet. Not had any experience with GBB, but generally a male T can potentially make it that long, unless someone disagrees?.... I know it's a totally different situation, but I've had a G. rosea MM for about 5 year past ultimate molt. He even still takes a cricket now and then, but he's not as good at catching them. But he's an exception to the rule.

Good luck!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

2 years for a grammy, brachy or aphono isnt unheard of but GBB generally dont have the same lifespan so about a year is a good innings for a male.
Because the females are notorious male munchers you really want to get him used whilst he's at his best, the first 4 months after a moult. Weak and older males are the ones that turn from GBB to GBK!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Lu Lizard said:


> Awwh man!
> So he doesn't even get one more moult? That's it. Finished.
> 
> That sucks.
> ...


That's rather sad. His whole life is geared towards spreading his genes, and now you're going to deny that. There is no circle of life if we don't encourage captive breeding. Have a think, Ive sent you a pm, we need more of these in the hobby.


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

I had a GBB a few years ago he matured into a male and did not last very long maybe 6-8 months. Knowing what I know now I would of sent him off to be bred. This is a species that needs to be kept in the hobby as captive bred.

Gary


----------

